

A Brief History of Hardware Accelerated Decoding on Macs - zdw
http://www.objc.io/issue-23/videotoolbox.html

======
Lio
Small point, the article mentions Apple's QuickTime as the first software only
video system.

I seem to remember at the time that Acorn's Replay video codec had been around
for a few years prior to QuickTime.

Replay was designed by Sophie Wilson who also designed the original ARM
instruction set whilst at Acorn.

------
FraKtus
Nice info.

The article mention 3 SDKs, 10.6 10.8 and 10.10, what is the oldest Mac OS
version allowing to use the Video Toolbox framework ?

Will using the higher level API AV foundation also give hardware acceleration
?

------
FraKtus
There are 2 links at the end of the article but you can only download them if
you went to WWDC…

------
Narishma
The title should perhaps mention that it's about video decoding.

------
billconan
I badly need this info! Thanks

